

Proposed Internet bills... thoughts? - theSshow
http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/13/a-free-internet-if-you-can-keep-it/

======
theSshow
* H.R.6529 - ECPA 2.0 Act of 2012 - <http://www.opencongress.org/bill/112-h6529/show>

* H.R.6530 - Global Free Internet Act of 2012 - <http://www.opencongress.org/bill/112-h6530/show>

